# The New 9th Annual SMF NC Gathering, September 17, 18 and 19th 2021



## alelover (Apr 22, 2021)

Due to Covid we had to postponed the original 9th Annual Gathering but we are back. 
The date is set. Mark your calendars.
September 17, 18 and 19th 2021.
*We request that all participants in this great event will be vaccinated by then*.

Check out the past 8 gatherings here.

1st Annual NC Gathering

2nd Annual NC Gathering

3rd Annual NC Gathering

4th Annual NC Gathering

5th Annual NC Gathering

6th Annual NC Gathering

7th Annual NC Gathering

8th Annual NC Gathering

We will once again have it at our "Lake View Estate" in Concord, NC. We are about 20 minutes north of Charlotte in Concord. Near the Cabarrus Arena.
More details to follow.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 22, 2021)

Hope it works out for you Scott for sure was a great time at the last one.
Spring gathering in Pa. April 30th and May1st.

Warren


----------



## tx smoker (Apr 22, 2021)

Well well well....I might just have to make a cross country journey. I looked back at the previous events that you posted and this just looks like a great time. I'm headed to TN next week and September is far enough away that I can easily work in another vacation for this one. I grew up in VA and boy, those pics of the property brought the memories flooding back. I've got my calendar marked for this and as it gets closer I'll look into hotels, flights, and rental cars.

Thinking this could be a lot of fun,
Robert


----------

